# Iyanden Supplement Rumours Updated 3 June 2013



## Zion

With all the talk of the Eldar codex coming out one question had come up again and again: what _will_ the Iyanden Supplement contain _exactly_? Well iTunes has the sample of it out now, and I've pulled every page of it to share with everyone (seeing not everyone has an iPad). This is all presented "as is" from the supplement, and if you're wondering the time is MST. That said here's all 15 pages:



























































































































So there you go. We've got fluff, art showing the different houses (which means we can take customizing this army even deeper by having it represent a specific house of Iyanden), and optional rules to allow you to play your army a little more specifically to Iyanden itself.

Why do I say optional? Well since you've got all the rules you actually need to build a solid Iyanden themed list in the codex this book doesn't look the least bit manditory. And that's good, it means that people can pick it up if they like the alternative material but aren't bound to do so just because.

And yes, Matt Ward wrote it.

EDIT: Because I forgot to mention it: the price is listed on iTunes as $39.99 USD. It's listed as available for download on 8 June.

Update 3 June 2013:

WD Daily brings us more info, and a video:



> *Codex: Iyanden*
> 
> zmaykUjsBPM
> 
> The children of Asuryan are truly blessed, for today the iPad Edition of Codex: Iyanden goes on pre-order. As the first supplemental Codex for Warhammer 40,000, this is a very exciting time to be a hobbyist.
> 
> As mentioned in the video, Codex: Iyanden will be available in three formats - a lavish full-colour hardback book, an even more exotic limited edition version and the Digital Edition for iPad and iPad mini. All three feature new, never-before-seen artwork, full-colour miniatures galleries (including 360º images in the digital version) packed with dozens of miniatures painted in the colours of Craftworld Iyanden, a hefty 32 pages of background about the Craftworld and its people, a detailed timeline of important events, colour schemes and iconography for the different Ghost Warrior houses and much more besides. If you're a hobbyist that loves to immerse yourself in the lore of Warhammer 40,000 then this book is definitely for you.
> 
> 
> Codex: Iyanden also features a host of new rules which, when combined with the army list in Codex: Eldar, allow you to create a dedicated Iyanden-themed collection. Using the rules in Codex Iyanden allows you, for example, to take a Wraithknight as your Warlord. If that's not a fearsome prospect for your opponents to face then I don't know what is. There are also Iyanden-specific Warlord traits and the option to take a council of Spiritseers, plus three new battle missions and five scenarios to fight with your army. There are even stratagems for Cities of Death and Planetstrike for you to use on an unsuspecting enemy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As explained in the video, the digital edition of Codex: Iyanden is available to pre-order now from the Apple iBookstore. The two hardback paper versions will be available to order from the Games Workshop website on *15th June*, though there are only 500 copies of the Limited Edition version available, so you'll have to order yours quickly if you want one.


Update 3 June 2013 pt 2.:
I downloaded the video and went through it with liberal use of the pause feature and got the juciy bits I could:



> Gifts of Asuryan (Iyanden Relics)
> The Celestial Lance
> The Wraithforge Stone: "During each of your movement phases, nominated a single Wraithlord or Wraithknight model within 6" of the bearer and roll a D6. On a roll of 1 or 2, nothing happens. On a..."
> 
> ?: You may choose a Wraithlord or Wraithknight model in your army to be your Warlord, even though it is not an HQ choice.
> 
> *Shadow Council*
> An Inyanden Army may take up to 5 Spirit Seers a single HQ choice, rather than 1.
> 
> *Gifts of Asuryan*
> Any character in your army that can select Remnants of Glory may instead select the Gifts of Asuryan presented opposite, at the points cost shown. A character cannot choose items from both lists. Note that the Wraithforge Stone and Guardian Helm of Xallathon do not replace a weapon.
> 
> *Spiritseer Psychic Powers*
> Any Iyanden Spiritseer that generates his psychic powers from the Runes of Battle discipline treats _Voice of Twilight_ (see below) as the discipline's Primaris Power, rather than Conceal/Reveal.
> 
> *Warlord Traits*
> An Iyanden Warlord may roll on the Warlord Traits table presented here, instead of those in the _Warhammer 40,000_ rulebook or _Codex: Eldar._
> 
> *Warlord Traits*
> 1 A Hero for Ages Past and Future
> Roll a D3; the Warlord can make this many re-rolls over the course of the game. These re-rolls can be used for To Hit rolls, To Wound rolls, Armour Peneration rolls and saving throws.


----------



## Jacobite

40 USD! For some pretty pictures, fluff that will be on the net in 5.4.3.2.1 and a couple of option rules? Please tell me you get Matt Ward giving you a personal rimjob with that? Thats like 3 days rent for me. Sod that!

While I do like the idea that GW is going to be releasing smaller "races" I'm not going pay my food bill for the week for that. Then I've only been waiting 4 years for some loving not nine. If I'd be waiting 9 years a tranny hooker with the clap would look like Natalie Portman right now. If I was Sister's player replace the above statement with "a dead tranny hooker with the clap".

If I was a Squat player it would be a "a dead tranny hooker with the clap dressed up like Susan Boyle".


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Looks great, nice to have something that lets you go that bit extra to be immersed in the back story more.

Sucks it's on iPox only but maybe one day we'll get it in ePub.

Edit: Good to see you are loving that Matt Ward wrote it Jac


----------



## Zion

Magpie_Oz said:


> Looks great, nice to have something that lets you go that bit extra to be immersed in the back story more.
> 
> Sucks it's on iPox only but maybe one day we'll get it in ePub.


My FLGS had it listed as a June 15th release on Direct Only on their new products list when they got it in for the Eldar release, so they could be doing a staggered released (iPad first, book the week after), but this is GW, anything is possible.


----------



## Serpion5

I heard about the supplements and I thought yay! Additional material for games and lore! Just like two editions ago where we had Eldar and the Craftworld Eldar codexes to expand on it.

Then as I looked more into it, I was disappointed in the decisions made behind it. That kinda price, ipad only and this is only ONE craftworld? 

Fuck that. I'm sure it's well enough written, I'm sure it's got good gameplay extras inside, and I'm sure any dedicated eldar player would love it. But for those of us who only want it for the lore and a basic understanding of what kind of opposition it gives us? Nope. Hell no. You lost me at ipad only, since several of the people I know who want this don't have one and won't buy one simply for this. 

So the rest of you enjoy. :bye:


----------



## Archon Dan

It's interesting. It really is. But not for that price. It's more for those truly dedicated to making an Iyanden army. And while I love their fluff, especially the links to Dark Eldar, I find their colors awful. Not going to be my army.


----------



## Zion

Serpion5 said:


> I heard about the supplements and I thought yay! Additional material for games and lore! Just like two editions ago where we had Eldar and the Craftworld Eldar codexes to expand on it.
> 
> Then as I looked more into it, I was disappointed in the decisions made behind it. That kinda price, ipad only and this is only ONE craftworld?
> 
> Fuck that. I'm sure it's well enough written, I'm sure it's got good gameplay extras inside, and I'm sure any dedicated eldar player would love it. But for those of us who only want it for the lore and a basic understanding of what kind of opposition it gives us? Nope. Hell no. You lost me at ipad only, since several of the people I know who want this don't have one and won't buy one simply for this.
> 
> So the rest of you enjoy. :bye:


Right now we don't 100% _know_ that it's a iPad only release. Stores have it on their release schedule for June as a direct only so that still leaves a ray of hope.

As for only Iyanden, from the previously established rumours this is a test book. This is GW seeing if we're willing to accept these things. If so they might become more common. No idea yet.

From what I saw on one of the pages (and some rumours mixed in) it has:


Fluff
Alternate Warlord Traits
Alternate Psychic Powers
Alternate/Additional Rules to the ones in Codex: Eldar (perhaps different FOC rules?)
City of Death Rules
Planetstrike Rules
Altar of War Missions
5 Alternate "Historical" Iyanden Missions
Alternate paint schemes for the Eldar houses on Iyanden
Pretty pictures
Matt Ward
Like I said, it doesn't look like a bad package for $40. That's a lot of small things that could pay off nicely overall.


That said, I'd like to see the whole thing before I give it my stamp of approval, but at least it's looking better than what the WD made it look like.


----------



## revilo44

May have to download this as a sample. At least he is not do the main eldar book.


----------



## stephen.w.langdon

If it comes out in Hardback then it will be on my Shopping list,

Ok I might have to wait a month or two at the moment, but I am loving the idea behind this, and is it bad that I want one for each Craftworld :laugh: Yes I must be crazy :laugh:

If it stays on the IPad only though, I won't be getting it as it does not matter how much I want this, I will not be buying an IPad just to buy this


----------



## Bindi Baji

So, it's a book with artwork, painting a few additional rules maybe and background fluff,

If only someone had told everyone not to panic about it :wink:


----------



## Barnster

Was I the only one who lol'ed where it says 


> Iyanden, Greatest of the craftworlds


Seems to me that if wardy writes any thing it always includes the sentences X the greatest of the X

I'm a big fan of their fluff but theres no way I would paint yellow eldar.

Have to be honest not a fan of the "chat down the pub" writing style in this preview


----------



## Serpion5

Barnster said:


> Was I the only one who lol'ed where it says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iyanden, Greatest of the craftworlds
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me that if wardy writes any thing it always includes the sentences X the greatest of the X
> 
> I'm a big fan of their fluff but theres no way I would paint yellow eldar.
> 
> Have to be honest not a fan of the "chat down the pub" writing style in this preview
Click to expand...

I hope that's referring to its past. Because it's not that anymore. :no:


----------



## Zion

Serpion5 said:


> I hope that's referring to its past. Because it's not that anymore. :no:


I'm assuming that's the case because from a fluff standpoint it _was_ one of the greatest craftworlds....then a buffet run by Tyranids happened. It adds pathos to their plight because not only do they use Necromancy to survive, but have to do so after falling so far on top of that.


----------



## Karyudo-DS

It does look interesting. I don't mind the yellow at all really though not a fan of painting it. Was sort of hoping for some alternative unit stats or something but I guess powers and traits at least makes it unique. Probably wont buy it, wrong Craftworld but otherwise I would consider it. The price on top of the codex though isn't terribly tempting. Least not enough to repaint half my army. I guess it would be like that either way &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Vaz

Fuck me, can 'Eavy Metal choose any more eye-bleeding colours?


----------



## slaaneshy

The fluff could be ret-conned so they never got eaten...this is Ward after all!


----------



## Zion

slaaneshy said:


> The fluff could be ret-conned so they never got eaten...this is Ward after all!


No, it's a really important part of their identity, which is why it's still that way in the rulebook and we can even take Wraithguard/blades as troops. I don't see Ward screwing that idea up.


----------



## MaidenManiac

Zion said:


> No, it's a really important part of their identity, which is why it's still that way in the rulebook and we can even take Wraithguard/blades as troops. I don't see Ward screwing that idea up.


Mat Ward could cure the Emperor from his throne.
Its the rest of the designteam that keeps him at bay, sadly Ward likes long overtime shifts the day before deadline.....opcorn:


----------



## Zion

MaidenManiac said:


> Mat Ward could cure the Emperor from his throne.
> Its the rest of the designteam that keeps him at bay, sadly Ward likes long overtime shifts the day before deadline.....opcorn:


I disagree with your hyperbole as Ward wrote the fluff in the Sisters WD Dex and it reads fine. He also helped write 6th ed and no one has complained about that fluff.

He does decent work, he just needs a strong editor to help focus his ideas better is all.


----------



## troybuckle

MaidenManiac said:


> Mat Ward could cure the Emperor from his throne.


That would be awesome, its time for that lazy bum to get up and do something... or at leas have the primarchs come back! 

Also, where is the Alaitoc supplement:dunno:

Still, if this does have rules, missions, more PP and some fluff ... and comes in a hard copy i will pick it up!


----------



## Zion

troybuckle said:


> That would be awesome, its time for that lazy bum to get up and do something... or at leas have the primarchs come back!
> 
> Also, where is the Alaitoc supplement:dunno:
> 
> Still, if this does have rules, missions, more PP and some fluff ... and comes in a hard copy i will pick it up!


Alaitoc is with every other supplement book at the moment: in limbo waiting to be birthed if this book proves successful. From what was said earlier last month this book is a test run. If it sells we'll see more. If it doesn't....


----------



## Bindi Baji

troybuckle said:


> its time for that lazy bum to get up and do something... or at leas have the primarchs come back!


holy fucking shit, you want Ward to bring the Primarchs into play?:shok:,

it's bad enough hearing the screams of "overpowered", "fuck GW and their codex creep" and "I want my mummy" as it is when he writes a codex,
just imagine the tears, tantrums and nerd rage at Matt Ward creating primarch rules......


----------



## Zion

Bindi Baji said:


> holy fucking shit, you want Ward to bring the Primarchs into play?:shok:,
> 
> it's bad enough hearing the screams of "overpowered", "fuck GW and their codex creep" and "I want my mummy" as it is when he writes a codex,
> just imagine the tears, tantrums and nerd rage at Matt Ward creating primarch rules......


I don't know....FW is already making Primarch Rules.

Gotta say Primarchs look like fun Apoc choices.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Zion said:


> I don't know....FW is already making Primarch Rules.
> 
> Gotta say Primarchs look like fun Apoc choices.


Yes, but if Ward wrote them the internet panic would be horrendous, "Aaaargh I heard Angron has 50 attacks and he cost 55 points" or "Russ has the hunt rule where if he roles a 6 he kills every enemy on the board, it's a fact" right up until the point it's actually released :grin:


----------



## Zion

Bindi Baji said:


> Yes, but if Ward wrote them the internet panic would be horrendous, "Aaaargh I heard Angron has 50 attacks and he cost 55 points" or "Russ has the hunt rule where if he roles a 6 he kills every enemy on the board, it's a fact" right up until the point it's actually released :grin:


Isn't that what they do already? Ward's name even being RUMOURED for a book causes a nigh-unstoppable torrent of nerd rage.


----------



## Djinn24

It goes up for pre order on June 8th, release date around the 15th, it will be available as a hardcover with a limited edition and as an iCrap download.


----------



## Zion

djinn24 said:


> It goes up for pre order on June 8th, release date around the 15th, it will be available as a hardcover with a limited edition and as an iCrap download.


Ahhh, that makes sense.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

slaaneshy said:


> The fluff could be ret-conned so they never got eaten...this is Ward after all!


Dont worry, the Necrons show up to give Eldar a hand, heck even some Noise Marines and Daemons of Slaanesh show up as well. But as the great Farseer pierces the heart of the last hivetyrant and says "This world is ours beast!" the tyrant points to the sky and says "No.....this world is theirs.....". The farseer looks up and sees thousands of drop pods descending on Iyanden! One crashes next to her and as she gets ready to fight it opens up and orks come charging out of it screaming WAAAAAAGHH!!! She charges........ 
*fap**fap**fap**fap**fap**fap**fap**fap**fap**fap* "-AHHHH YEEAAAHHH! IM THE GREATEST FLUFF WRITER OF ALL TIME!!" Screams Matt Ward as he hands the script to the printing company and they start printing the Iyanden supplement.


----------



## stephen.w.langdon

MadCowCrazy said:


> Dont worry, the Necrons show up to give Eldar a hand, heck even some Noise Marines and Daemons of Slaanesh show up as well. But as the great Farseer pierces the heart of the last hivetyrant and says "This world is ours beast!" the tyrant points to the sky and says "No.....this world is theirs.....". The farseer looks up and sees thousands of drop pods descending on Iyanden! One crashes next to her and as she gets ready to fight it opens up and orks come charging out of it screaming WAAAAAAGHH!!! She charges........
> *fap**fap**fap**fap**fap**fap**fap**fap**fap**fap* "-AHHHH YEEAAAHHH! IM THE GREATEST FLUFF WRITER OF ALL TIME!!" Screams Matt Ward as he hands the script to the printing company and they start printing the Iyanden supplement.


I actually burst out laughing at that :laugh:


----------



## Pandawithissues...

'Hey, that Wraithknight doesn't look so bad as a model...Oh, wait, that's a Forgeworld Titan. Never mind.'

My summary of the material on offer.


----------



## troybuckle

Bindi Baji said:


> holy fucking shit, you want Ward to bring the Primarchs into play?:shok:,
> 
> it's bad enough hearing the screams of "overpowered", "fuck GW and their codex creep" and "I want my mummy" as it is when he writes a codex,
> just imagine the tears, tantrums and nerd rage at Matt Ward creating primarch rules......


Well I was thinking more from a Storyline, Fluff perspective k:


----------



## MadCowCrazy

The thing I'm most curious about is the amount of rules that will be in it.

Afaik it costs the same as the codex, will it be 104 pages long? Hardcover?

If it's just another set of warlord traits it will be pretty lame. If it on the other hand makes Wraith guard troops as standard, wraithlords elite, keep the knight as heavy and make a wraithguard jump troop for fast attack it could be quite interesting.

It will probably be complete shit though, GW has to stick to it's standards when it comes to supplements...


----------



## Zion

WD Daily brings us more info, and a video:



> *Codex: Iyanden*
> 
> zmaykUjsBPM
> 
> The children of Asuryan are truly blessed, for today the iPad Edition of Codex: Iyanden goes on pre-order. As the first supplemental Codex for Warhammer 40,000, this is a very exciting time to be a hobbyist.
> 
> As mentioned in the video, Codex: Iyanden will be available in three formats - a lavish full-colour hardback book, an even more exotic limited edition version and the Digital Edition for iPad and iPad mini. All three feature new, never-before-seen artwork, full-colour miniatures galleries (including 360º images in the digital version) packed with dozens of miniatures painted in the colours of Craftworld Iyanden, a hefty 32 pages of background about the Craftworld and its people, a detailed timeline of important events, colour schemes and iconography for the different Ghost Warrior houses and much more besides. If you're a hobbyist that loves to immerse yourself in the lore of Warhammer 40,000 then this book is definitely for you.
> 
> 
> Codex: Iyanden also features a host of new rules which, when combined with the army list in Codex: Eldar, allow you to create a dedicated Iyanden-themed collection. Using the rules in Codex Iyanden allows you, for example, to take a Wraithknight as your Warlord. If that's not a fearsome prospect for your opponents to face then I don't know what is. There are also Iyanden-specific Warlord traits and the option to take a council of Spiritseers, plus three new battle missions and five scenarios to fight with your army. There are even stratagems for Cities of Death and Planetstrike for you to use on an unsuspecting enemy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As explained in the video, the digital edition of Codex: Iyanden is available to pre-order now from the Apple iBookstore. The two hardback paper versions will be available to order from the Games Workshop website on *15th June*, though there are only 500 copies of the Limited Edition version available, so you'll have to order yours quickly if you want one.


----------



## Loli

So in other words it takes the Iyanden themed units from the codex and shuffles them around a bit?


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Was just about to post the video, from what I saw in it there is:

New Warlord Traits
New Wargear
New Missions
New fluff and pictures etc.

What I did not see were new rules for units, different FOC changes and things like that.

All in all seems pretty useless to me, then again if it was a SoB supplement I'd bend over and take it...


----------



## Zion

MadCowCrazy said:


> Was just about to post the video, from what I saw in it there is:
> 
> New Warlord Traits
> New Wargear
> New Missions
> New fluff and pictures etc.
> 
> What I did not see were new rules for units, different FOC changes and things like that.
> 
> All in all seems pretty useless to me, then again if it was a SoB supplement I'd bend over and take it...


In their actual blog post they mention taking a Wraithknight as a Warlord. So it seems there'll be at least some form of FOC changes.

EDIT: They mention being able to take a Seer Council made of Spirit Seers, so I think we are looking at some FOC changes and new options.


----------



## The Irish Commissar

I think it looks pretty good except not for the price


----------



## Zion

I downloaded the video and went through it with liberal use of the pause feature and got the juciy bits I could:



> Gifts of Asuryan (Iyanden Relics)
> The Celestial Lance
> The Wraithforge Stone: "During each of your movement phases, nominated a single Wraithlord or Wraithknight model within 6" of the bearer and roll a D6. On a roll of 1 or 2, nothing happens. On a..."
> 
> ?: You may choose a Wraithlord or Wraithknight model in your army to be your Warlord, even though it is not an HQ choice.
> 
> *Shadow Council*
> An Inyanden Army may take up to 5 Spirit Seers a single HQ choice, rather than 1.
> 
> *Gifts of Asuryan*
> Any character in your army that can select Remnants of Glory may instead select the Gifts of Asuryan presented opposite, at the points cost shown. A character cannot choose items from both lists. Note that the Wraithforge Stone and Guardian Helm of Xallathon do not replace a weapon.
> 
> *Spiritseer Psychic Powers*
> Any Iyanden Spiritseer that generates his psychic powers from the Runes of Battle discipline treats _Voice of Twilight_ (see below) as the discipline's Primaris Power, rather than Conceal/Reveal.
> 
> *Warlord Traits*
> An Iyanden Warlord may roll on the Warlord Traits table presented here, instead of those in the _Warhammer 40,000_ rulebook or _Codex: Eldar._
> 
> *Warlord Traits*
> 1 A Hero for Ages Past and Future
> Roll a D3; the Warlord can make this many re-rolls over the course of the game. These re-rolls can be used for To Hit rolls, To Wound rolls, Armour Peneration rolls and saving throws.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

The 5 for 1 Seercouncil looks juicy. Looks like this book will be a nice deal for a codex-specific army. I am looking forward to more of these, hopefully a White Scars one for my marines and (in my dreams) a Harlequin one for Codex Eldar


----------



## Desolatemm

These specific rules are going to be the deciding factor for my purchase, but I will need more time to playtest before I can make that decision. Seriously haven't even had enough time to write my lists yet, let alone contemplate additional options and another LE book... 

I heard there are only 500 LE copies being made, unlike the 2000 LE Codex: Eldar books. So for anyone interested in the LE Iyanden Supplement, be ready to order that ASAP on Friday.


----------



## Zion

Desolatemm said:


> These specific rules are going to be the deciding factor for my purchase, but I will need more time to playtest before I can make that decision. Seriously haven't even had enough time to write my lists yet, let alone contemplate additional options and another LE book...


Honestly, I see a lot of stuff I really like in this. I wanted to play an Iyanden army back before I started my Sisters and now not only can I get plastic Wraithguard models to do it with, I can get actual rules to back it up.

When I get a chance to start working on this proper I think I might do one of the Iyanden houses for my paint scheme. I think it adds a nice chunk of awesome to the model's design.



Desolatemm said:


> I heard there are only 500 LE copies being made, unlike the 2000 LE Codex: Eldar books. So for anyone interested in the LE Iyanden Supplement, be ready to order that ASAP on Friday.


You heard correct. GW posted in the WD Daily that they were only selling 500 LEs.


----------



## Chaosftw

As always Great Concept, High expectations, Sub-Par execution, and Garbage Prices.

Hey GW.... Here is a Great Idea, keep the back story in the Novels and make these supplements small. Just have rules in them. Drop the price to something manageable and your long term return will be much greater!


----------



## bitsandkits

Chaosftw said:


> As always Great Concept, High expectations, Sub-Par execution, and Garbage Prices.
> 
> Hey GW.... Here is a Great Idea, keep the back story in the Novels and make these supplements small. Just have rules in them. Drop the price to something manageable and your long term return will be much greater!


no thanks, if they are gonna bother to make a themed book i want more than just rules, i want to know what my fecking army has for lunch on wednesdays and what colour the craftworld ladies are wearing this season,otherwise whats the point? GW wont have to worry about not selling this book, its not even my craftworld but im buying a copy purely because i want to support my chosen race and encourage GW to carry on this new idea. This book could be the start of seeing the ork clanz and chaos legions getting something similar in the future.


----------



## Tawa

bitsandkits said:


> This book could be the start of seeing the ork clanz and chaos legions getting something similar in the future.


Dear Ceiling-Cat, let it be!!! :so_happy:


----------



## Loli

iamtheeviltwin said:


> (in my dreams) a Harlequin one for Codex Eldar


Quoted for Truth. This, Iron Hands Alpha Legion are what would make my dreams come true.  A few others here and there but those 3 are my main wants and desires.  

This Supplement is giving me hope of my dreams fulfilled.


----------



## Orochi

A Harly one with a Phoenix Lord style Solitare would be good.

An Ulthwe one so I can have my Black guardians back? Been using DA's as a stand in.


----------



## Chaosftw

bitsandkits said:


> no thanks, if they are gonna bother to make a themed book i want more than just rules, i want to know what my fecking army has for lunch on wednesdays and what colour the craftworld ladies are wearing this season,otherwise whats the point? GW wont have to worry about not selling this book, its not even my craftworld but im buying a copy purely because i want to support my chosen race and encourage GW to carry on this new idea. This book could be the start of seeing the ork clanz and chaos legions getting something similar in the future.


You can still include some nice pictures and art. But all the back log can be its own book. Such a waste of pages. You would still get all the stuff you want but each book would cost less so for the people who want just one or the other they don't have to shell out all that money and only need half the book.


----------



## Zion

Chaosftw said:


> You can still include some nice pictures and art. But all the back log can be its own book. Such a waste of pages. You would still get all the stuff you want but each book would cost less so for the people who want just one or the other they don't have to shell out all that money and only need half the book.


I disagree. These supplement books are clearly designed with giving you everything you would get with a codex (and then some actually) in a nice package. That's important for appealing to both the fluff and crunch crowds honestly and it's good that GW's giving both sides some cake.


----------



## rasolyo

Say what you want about Ward's fluff rape, GK are still going strong well into 6th.
Kelly? I'd say his most important work up 'til now would be DE, and look where they are now.


----------



## bitsandkits

rasolyo said:


> Say what you want about Ward's fluff rape, GK are still going strong well into 6th.
> Kelly? I'd say his most important work up 'til now would be DE, and look where they are now.


Commorragh?


----------



## bitsandkits

Chaosftw said:


> You can still include some nice pictures and art. But all the back log can be its own book. Such a waste of pages. You would still get all the stuff you want but each book would cost less so for the people who want just one or the other they don't have to shell out all that money and only need half the book.


but chaos you could say that about anything, we could cut apples in half and charge a little more than half for each half because some people cant afford a whole apple or dont eat all of one,the codex supplement is a "nice to have" not a requirement to play, you can field a perfectly good eldar army with yellow bodies and blue hats using the Eldar codex as it stands.


----------



## Tawa

bitsandkits said:


> Commorragh?


So we aren't in Kansas anymore....? :scare:


----------



## bitsandkits

Tawa said:


> So we aren't in Kansas anymore....? :scare:


thats right Dorothy :grin:


----------



## Chaosftw

bitsandkits said:


> but chaos you could say that about anything, we could cut apples in half and charge a little more than half for each half because some people cant afford a whole apple or dont eat all of one,the codex supplement is a "nice to have" not a requirement to play, you can field a perfectly good eldar army with yellow bodies and blue hats using the Eldar codex as it stands.


Trust me B&K I get where your coming from and your right its not a MUST have but I still disagree with the pricing for something so minimal.

For example if GW is going to put out say 5 supplements for the Eldar, they could have put a nice book of back story together with those 5 supplements. then have 5 small books with rules and pictures for the people who just play the game.

That way you can buy both if you want too, or if you can only afford bits at a time you can do that too.

I wont support these supplements the way they are I would much rather borrow them for the 10-15 pages I actually need.


----------



## Creon

I actually am looking forward to the supplement. For three reasons. 1) I like Iyanden fluff. 2) I want to see it succeed, as fluffy rules light additions to books are fun. And I want to encourage GW to do more of it. 3) Wraithknight HQ? I'm There!


----------



## Zion

Chaosftw said:


> Trust me B&K I get where your coming from and your right its not a MUST have but I still disagree with the pricing for something so minimal.


I disagree on both counts. The supplement is 121 pages long. That actually makes it longer than the actual codex itself. Additionally, they're providing Altar of War, an iPad only DLC for codexes to date, included. That means for something larger than the codex it is still the same cost, along with additional content that runs for an additional $7.99 USD.

I'm going to have to say that looks like a pretty fair deal to me.



Chaosftw said:


> For example if GW is going to put out say 5 supplements for the Eldar, they could have put a nice book of back story together with those 5 supplements. then have 5 small books with rules and pictures for the people who just play the game.


Again, I still disagree. This is obviously designed to pander to people who like Iyanden, want to play a "proper" Iyanden army and that's fine. I'm sure some crunch players will get their fill out of this too, but it's something that isn't geared towards the average player, but rather someone who feels strongly about their army theme.

And not only is that okay, it's frikkin' awesome. Consider the possibility for the big factions to have all those flavoured armies out there. Proper representation for White Scars, Imperial Fists and so on. Could you collect every single one of these books in addition to the codex? Sure, but it's really meant for the players of those specific armies who want to take playing their army's theme a step further. People who want to do more than just play Marines who are painted Yellow and call them Imperial Fists but who want to actual rules to get the proper "feel" of their army on the table.



Chaosftw said:


> That way you can buy both if you want too, or if you can only afford bits at a time you can do that too.
> 
> I wont support these supplements the way they are I would much rather borrow them for the 10-15 pages I actually need.


These expansions are made primarilly for the player who wants to make their army just a bit more "fluffy" and flavourful. I see this as an exceptionally good thing. Sure some crunchier players will pick them up here and there, but splitting the book just seems unnecessary because you're making the ones who want an army that's just a bit more fluffy to pay more to field it than the crunch player who only buys the rules.

Besides, I don't hear people complaining that they only want the rules in their codexes or FW books, so I don't see why we need to suddenly switch here.

EDIT: Forgot that 121 is the number of pages in the supplement on the iPad. Rumours are claiming 32 pages for the hardback.


----------



## Desolatemm

Creon said:


> 3) Wraithknight HQ? I'm There!


Not HQ, just able to make one your warlord. Difference.


----------



## Creon

Well, maybe, still a great option. with spiritseers being inexpensive in points, still works out.


----------



## Desolatemm

Not sure if this was mentioned yet. Pre-Orders for the LE and standard book will start June 15th apparently. (from FLGW staff)


----------



## Zion

Well with us on the cusp of the supplement being released on iPad on the 8th it's no surprise that we have stuff coming out of /tg/. Here's what they claim has been leaked:



/tg/ said:


> Voice of Twilight: WC2
> Blessing. Gives all friendly wraithguard, wraithblade, wraithlord and wraithknight models within 12" Battle Focus and Furious Charge.
> 
> Heres the Warlord Traits
> 
> Warlord traits:
> 1 D3 re-rolls per game for the walord
> 2 Warlord and all units within 12" have FnP (6+)
> 3 Warlord and his unit have hatred
> 4 Warlord has the spirit mark rule. if he already has it he can mark 2 units per turn.
> 5 Warlord and his unit has +1 to deny the witch rolls
> 6 Warlord may re-roll failed saves. loses the ability once he suffers and unsaved wound
> 
> And new Wargear
> 
> Celestial Lance
> 6" S8 AP2 Assault 1, Lance, Spirit Shatter (If it kills a character or MC, place the large blast marker over the slain model and all units (friend and foe) suffer a hit at the slain units toughness with AP -)
> S+3 AP2 Melee, Impact, Lance, Spirit Shatter
> 
> Wraithforge Stone
> During each of your movement phases, nominate a single wraithknight/wraithlord within 6". On a 3+ they gain a lost wound.
> 
> Guardian Helm
> Always passes LoS rolls in units of wraithguard/wraithblades and wraithguard/wraithblade models can accept challenges if in the same unit.
> 
> Spear of Teuthlas (psyker only) -------Iyannas weapon!!!!
> 18" S9 AP - Assault 1, Fleshbane, Rending
> SUser Ap - Melee, Armourbane, Fleshbane, Rending
> 
> Soulshrive
> S3 AP2 Melee, Mastercrafted, Spiritstealer (+1S to every unsaved wound caused earlier in the game)


There you go. No idea how accurate this is, but that's how rumours are. That should give you an idea if you want this book or not though.


----------



## Serpion5

'Bout the only thing that really caught my attention was the throwback to Iyanna.


----------



## kickboxerdog

when is the book going up for preorders?


----------



## MadCowCrazy

kickboxerdog said:


> when is the book going up for preorders?


Today if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## kickboxerdog

MadCowCrazy said:


> Today if I'm not mistaken?


yeah that what i thought to but i cant see it on the gw site?


----------



## revilo44

Here are a few rules that are being reported on Warseer.

via Frgt/10 on Warseer
Warlord traits:
1 D3 re-rolls per game for the walord
2 Warlord and all units within 12" have FnP (6+)
3 Warlord and his unit have hatred
4 Warlord has the spirit mark rule. if he already has it he can mark 2 units per turn.
5 Warlord and his unit has +1 to deny the witch rolls
6 Warlord may re-roll failed saves. loses the ability once he suffers and unsaved wound


Celestial Lance
6" S8 AP2 Assault 1, Lance, Spirit Shatter (If it kills a character or MC, place the large blast marker over the slain model and all units (friend and foe) suffer a hit at the slain units toughness with AP -)
S+3 AP2 Melee, Impact, Lance, Spirit Shatter

Soulshrive
S3 AP2 Melee, Mastercrafted, Spiritstealer (+1S to every unsaved wound caused earlier in the game)

Wraithforge Stone
During each of your movement phases, nominate a single wraithknight/wraithlord within 6". On a 3+ they gain a lost wound.

Guardian Helm
Always passes LoS rolls in units of wraithguard/wraithblades and wraithguard/wraithblade models can accept challenges if in the same unit.

Spear of Teuthlas (psyker only) -------Iyannas weapon!!!!
18" S9 AP - Assault 1, Fleshbane, Rending
SUser Ap - Melee, Armourbane, Fleshbane, Rending
You might also like:
The Words of Faeit
XM-25 Smart Gun
Dark Vengeance: The Fluffy Side of Things
Salamander Shoulder Pads, and Eldar Corsair Heavy Weapons.
LinkWithin


----------



## Zion

kickboxerdog said:


> yeah that what i thought to but i cant see it on the gw site?


It's supposed to be today. I'd just check again later because the web team might not have it up yet.



revilo44 said:


> Here are a few rules that are being reported on Warseer.
> 
> via Frgt/10 on Warseer
> Warlord traits:
> 1 D3 re-rolls per game for the walord
> 2 Warlord and all units within 12" have FnP (6+)
> 3 Warlord and his unit have hatred
> 4 Warlord has the spirit mark rule. if he already has it he can mark 2 units per turn.
> 5 Warlord and his unit has +1 to deny the witch rolls
> 6 Warlord may re-roll failed saves. loses the ability once he suffers and unsaved wound
> 
> 
> Celestial Lance
> 6" S8 AP2 Assault 1, Lance, Spirit Shatter (If it kills a character or MC, place the large blast marker over the slain model and all units (friend and foe) suffer a hit at the slain units toughness with AP -)
> S+3 AP2 Melee, Impact, Lance, Spirit Shatter
> 
> Soulshrive
> S3 AP2 Melee, Mastercrafted, Spiritstealer (+1S to every unsaved wound caused earlier in the game)
> 
> Wraithforge Stone
> During each of your movement phases, nominate a single wraithknight/wraithlord within 6". On a 3+ they gain a lost wound.
> 
> Guardian Helm
> Always passes LoS rolls in units of wraithguard/wraithblades and wraithguard/wraithblade models can accept challenges if in the same unit.
> 
> Spear of Teuthlas (psyker only) -------Iyannas weapon!!!!
> 18" S9 AP - Assault 1, Fleshbane, Rending
> SUser Ap - Melee, Armourbane, Fleshbane, Rending
> You might also like:
> The Words of Faeit
> XM-25 Smart Gun
> Dark Vengeance: The Fluffy Side of Things
> Salamander Shoulder Pads, and Eldar Corsair Heavy Weapons.
> LinkWithin


Looks like the same stuff /tg/ posted (it's back a page from this). I wonder if that's all the rules.

Well if it is, there still is fluff, missions and half a dozen variant paint schemes in the book on top of that.


----------



## kickboxerdog

hmm i still cant see the preorder anyone heard anything?


----------



## Zion

kickboxerdog said:


> hmm i still cant see the preorder anyone heard anything?


Not a thing so far. It might have opened to stores first, and to everyone else second.


----------



## renren

As explained in the video, the digital edition of the Iyanden book is available to pre-order now from the Apple iBookstore. The two hardback paper versions will be available to order from the Games Workshop website on 15th June, though there are only 500 copies of the Limited Edition version available, so you'll have to order yours quickly if you want one.

that's from GWs site don't know why u guys would think u can order it yet


----------



## Zion

renren said:


> As explained in the video, the digital edition of the Iyanden book is available to pre-order now from the Apple iBookstore. The two hardback paper versions will be available to order from the Games Workshop website on 15th June, though there are only 500 copies of the Limited Edition version available, so you'll have to order yours quickly if you want one.
> 
> that's from GWs site don't know why u guys would think u can order it yet


Iyanden is out on the iPad actually, it released on the 8th. Don't know why I thought there was a pre-order on the hard copy, guess my brain is acting a fool again.


----------



## kickboxerdog

aww ok so the supplement books avalible for pre order on sat, the reason i thought it was pre order sat just gone is because on the gw stratford facebook page, they posted last thursday "It is on 3 days till IYANDEN: Codex Supplement goes on pre-order in both a LIMITED EDITION and standard format"

https://www.facebook.com/GWStratford


----------



## Barnster

The reviews of the ipad version are not good

Average review is 1 star, with people saying they felt it was a complete rip off, and all the decent stuff like the seercouncil of spiritseers are ally ready known. Unsure whether I'm interested in getting it, its not exactly priced for the casual reader.


----------



## Creon

Then don't buy it if you don't want it. That the rules are "already known" isn'timportant. Whatisimportantis to havearules set that permits the "known" rules.


----------



## Zion

Barnster said:


> The reviews of the ipad version are not good
> 
> Average review is 1 star, with people saying they felt it was a complete rip off, and all the decent stuff like the seercouncil of spiritseers are ally ready known. Unsure whether I'm interested in getting it, its not exactly priced for the casual reader.


I'm curious what they were expecting to set the bar so high that it felt like a rip off.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Zion said:


> I'm curious what they were expecting to set the bar so high that it felt like a rip off.


More than 2 pages of rules for $40 perhaps...

What exactly is it that's worth the money in the supplement?

The fluff? Any BL book contains allot more for $10 or less.
The Art? I guess we are paying $5 per picture in it?
The Armies? Isn't that just advertisement for the models?
The Iyanden Rules? The rules themselves could have been a 2 page .pdf
The Expansion Rules? I dont think that many people play Planetstrike or whatever else rules there are in this book.

The reason people feel ripped off is because they were expecting this to be a codex supplement which allows you to field a Iyanden themed army in 40K.
I does this with 6 new Warlord Traits, 5 army special rules and 1 page of Iyanden wargear... all this for $40... It should have been a $10 .pdf...


----------



## Djinn24

If you play Iyanden then your paying for the ability to officially play the army. I would have rather seen a supplement more I'm lines with the Craftworld codex of 3rd edition. But it is what it is.


----------



## Zion

MadCowCrazy said:


> More than 2 pages of rules for $40 perhaps...
> 
> What exactly is it that's worth the money in the supplement?
> 
> The fluff? Any BL book contains allot more for $10 or less.
> The Art? I guess we are paying $5 per picture in it?
> The Armies? Isn't that just advertisement for the models?
> The Iyanden Rules? The rules themselves could have been a 2 page .pdf
> The Expansion Rules? I dont think that many people play Planetstrike or whatever else rules there are in this book.
> 
> The reason people feel ripped off is because they were expecting this to be a codex supplement which allows you to field a Iyanden themed army in 40K.
> I does this with 6 new Warlord Traits, 5 army special rules and 1 page of Iyanden wargear... all this for $40... It should have been a $10 .pdf...


So we're all upset that this isn't more than what GW did in 3rd Edition but with more pictures, fluff and actual colour? I mean I get that, but honestly 3rd ed was the bar and they passed that at least.

Supposibly this was a test book of sorts, so perhaps the books will get better in time, but honestly I don't think there was really all that much to be upset about on this except maybe the price point (though at least it is $10 less than the actual codex so the price, while a bit high, isn't nearly as bad as it could be).


----------



## WadoW

Hi all!

Well, It's fine for me to allow to field an Iyanden themed army and to play it officially (thinking in tournaments). Background, illustrations, miniature photos, rules, special characters... everything it's right too and don't matter the prize (GW, take my money!)

It's true that It could be cheaper than its base codex (Eldar). 
If I'm right, looking the eBook description on iTunes it has the equivalent of more than 100 printed pages. Then think that having the same amount of printed pages, it's "logical" that GW put the same prize that a codex.

Surely GW will give us supplement codex for factions that varies from the usual army. I can imagine some examples like: Black Templars as supplement codex from Space Marines codex; Maybe Death Korps of Krieg as supplement codex from Imperial Guard codex; etc.

You don't need to buy all supplements, you only will buy it if you really want to play this specific themed army.

Then, It's very expensive the supplement? Yes, it is, like codex.


Kind regards!


----------



## MidnightSun

I hope they don't release more supplements, despite the fact it doesn't affect me at all as a Dark Angels player. Lugging around a hardback Codex is already hard enough, and Codexes/dice/tape measures already clutter up the area enough without adding more hardbacks with minimal content (honestly, I'd just borrow it off a friend and write down the Warlord Table and the Wargear effects/points costs, screw the rest of the book). Most armies can already be done in their Codices without having to release a supplement (Space Marines have been alright with their SCs since the start of 5th, Grey Knights have Coteaz as a major build of Inquisition armies, Alaitoc can be done with Illic, Saim Hann is easy as Jetbikes are Troops and available to all HQs, Legions can be done with the Chaos Lord Cult Troop unlocks and the ability to take Marks on pretty much everything, Speed Freaks can be done with Wazdakka etc.

Midnight


----------



## bitsandkits

MidnightSun said:


> I hope they don't release more supplements, despite the fact it doesn't affect me at all as a Dark Angels player. Lugging around a hardback Codex is already hard enough, and Codexes/dice/tape measures already clutter up the area enough without adding more hardbacks with minimal content (honestly, I'd just borrow it off a friend and write down the Warlord Table and the Wargear effects/points costs, screw the rest of the book). Most armies can already be done in their Codices without having to release a supplement (Space Marines have been alright with their SCs since the start of 5th, Grey Knights have Coteaz as a major build of Inquisition armies, Alaitoc can be done with Illic, Saim Hann is easy as Jetbikes are Troops and available to all HQs, Legions can be done with the Chaos Lord Cult Troop unlocks and the ability to take Marks on pretty much everything, Speed Freaks can be done with Wazdakka etc.
> 
> Midnight


well if it doesnt impact you because you have a stand alone codex why would you hope they dont release suppliments for other stuff such as you have mentioned? thats a bit selfish of you, you may as well have come on here and said "fuck you pointy eared bastards lovers, i have my new standalone codex and its many different chapter specific plastic kits,you lot can kiss my entire bone coloured ass"


----------



## MidnightSun

bitsandkits said:


> well if it doesnt impact you because you have a stand alone codex why would you hope they dont release suppliments for other stuff such as you have mentioned? thats a bit selfish of you, you may as well have come on here and said "fuck you pointy eared bastards lovers, i have my new standalone codex and its many different chapter specific plastic kits,you lot can kiss my entire bone coloured ass"


Could Iyanden been done as a Special Character unlock of Wraith units as Troops? Well, fuck me, yes it could. I hope they don't release supplements for other stuff because I don't want GW to charge people shitloads for playing an army they like. I'm on the side of the Eldar players here, I sure as fuck don't want you to pay $40 or whatever it costs to use your yellow Wraithguard, because y'know, I like fighting varied armies. If everyone who wants to run a Wraith army has to pay $40 for the privelige, less Iyanden armies will be seen, which will suck for the game and suck the variety out of it. We'll just see more of the same Heldrakes and Necrons.

Midnight


----------



## bitsandkits

MidnightSun said:


> Could Iyanden been done as a Special Character unlock of Wraith units as Troops? Well, fuck me, yes it could. I hope they don't release supplements for other stuff because I don't want GW to charge people shitloads for playing an army they like. I'm on the side of the Eldar players here, I sure as fuck don't want you to pay $40 or whatever it costs to use your yellow Wraithguard, because y'know, I like fighting varied armies. If everyone who wants to run a Wraith army has to pay $40 for the privelige, less Iyanden armies will be seen, which will suck for the game and suck the variety out of it. We'll just see more of the same Heldrakes and Necrons.
> 
> Midnight


but i dont want you on my side, i want *my *supplement with *my *red and black eldar thank you very much! and im happy to pay my £30 for it too, im also happy to hand over £30 for this one too, it has nothing to do with running what ever army, its about wanting to own stuff relating to my army,so it might only have minor alterations to the core dex, but i want the other 100 pages of fluff,photos,and anything else they have chucked in there because its important to *ME* the very same points you are arguing could be used to slip the dark angels back into the space marine codex. Adding supplements doent reduce variety any more than having different non chapter codex does, if anything it adds variety,it gives people a stronger relationship to a craftworld because it adds depth to that craftworld beyond "these are all yellow dead dudes or those red dudes like bikes". You know whats nice too,GW chose Eldar to start this, not marines, not chaos, not imperial guard, Eldar despite being one of the original starter armies gets very little attention paid to it and in my opinion is very under used,so forgive me if im feeling a little starved when it comes to stuff coming out for my chosen army.


----------



## kickboxerdog

im looking forward and going to buy the book when it is released im not bothered what people say about it, i know it got alot of fluff in it and a few pages of rules to better run a themed army which is what i wanna do, im also hoping it might go into a bit detail about what shrines remain on the craftworld( colour schemes) and that kind of thing and with it being fluff heavy heres hoping lol.


----------



## Zion

MidnightSun said:


> Could Iyanden been done as a Special Character unlock of Wraith units as Troops? Well, fuck me, yes it could. I hope they don't release supplements for other stuff because I don't want GW to charge people shitloads for playing an army they like. I'm on the side of the Eldar players here, I sure as fuck don't want you to pay $40 or whatever it costs to use your yellow Wraithguard, because y'know, I like fighting varied armies. If everyone who wants to run a Wraith army has to pay $40 for the privelige, less Iyanden armies will be seen, which will suck for the game and suck the variety out of it. We'll just see more of the same Heldrakes and Necrons.
> 
> Midnight


Sure it could have been done with an SC to unlock them as troops, but the basic codex has everything you need to do that now: the Spiritseer. Take 1 and Wraithguard and Wraithblades are troops.

This book just takes the idea further with the ability to have a Wraithlord or Wraithknight warlord, a Runes of Battle Primaris that gives Wraithguard/Blade units in 12" Battlefocus and Furious Charge (S8, AP2 axes on the charge) and up to 5 Spiritseers in a single HQ slot.

This book doesn't replace what the main codex does, but it lets you take the idea even further and I like that.


----------



## WadoW

Hi all!

About the new Iyanden primaris psychic power for Runes of Battle, do you think that GW will give us Its psychic card for free into the codex supplement? 

Else people, like me, that bought the power decks will feel a bite "scrappy" because we miss a card.

What do you think?

Kind regards!


----------



## slaaneshy

WadoW - you used the word 'free' in relation to GW....
So the answer will be 2 letters, starts with N and ends in O.


----------



## WadoW

slaaneshy said:


> WadoW - you used the word 'free' in relation to GW....
> So the answer will be 2 letters, starts with N and ends in O.


Yes, I thought on it after write it. "_Free_" and "_GW_" can't be in the same phrase.

My apologies for my heretic text, but I was imagining the Iyanden Codex into a plastic bag like the WD and a psychic power card loose moving up and down.

Perhaps you can obtain one for "_free_" "_buying_" the next month WD.


----------



## WadoW

From Warseer via BOLS:
Iyanden Book Confirmed Hard version - Page 9


> eldargal:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Frgt/[email protected]
> Just picked it up on my ipad; here are the main bits:
> 
> No rules for Iyanna. But...(see below)
> Edit: ok the above isn't strictly true; there are two scenarios you can use her in. She's just a free upgrade to a spiritseer and gives you ML3. Can't use her in regular games.
> 
> Voice of Twilight: WC2
> Blessing. Gives all friendly wraithguard, wraithblade, wraithlord and wraithknight models within 12" Battle Focus and Furious Charge.
> 
> Pretty nasty imo, but doesn't entirely make up for lack of conceal/reveal.
> 
> 
> Warlord traits:
> 1 D3 re-rolls per game for the walord
> 2 Warlord and all units within 12" have FnP (6+)
> 3 Warlord and his unit have hatred
> 4 Warlord has the spirit mark rule. if he already has it he can mark 2 units per turn.
> 5 Warlord and his unit has +1 to deny the witch rolls
> 6 Warlord may re-roll failed saves. loses the ability once he suffers and unsaved wound
> 
> 
> Celestial Lance
> 6" S8 AP2 Assault 1, Lance, Spirit Shatter (If it kills a character or MC, place the large blast marker over the slain model and all units (friend and foe) suffer a hit at the slain units toughness with AP -)
> S+3 AP2 Melee, Impact, Lance, Spirit Shatter
> 
> Soulshrive
> S3 AP2 Melee, Mastercrafted, Spiritstealer (+1S to every unsaved wound caused earlier in the game)
> 
> Wraithforge Stone
> During each of your movement phases, nominate a single wraithknight/wraithlord within 6". On a 3+ they gain a lost wound.
> 
> Guardian Helm
> Always passes LoS rolls in units of wraithguard/wraithblades and wraithguard/wraithblade models can accept challenges if in the same unit.
> 
> Spear of Teuthlas (psyker only) -------Iyannas weapon!!!!
> 18" S9 AP - Assault 1, Fleshbane, Rending
> SUser Ap - Melee, Armourbane, Fleshbane, Rending
> 
> 
> 
> So sort-of rules for Iyanna and everything else looks quite nice too.
Click to expand...

Sadly no way to play Iyanna (only in the scenarios). This turns me very, very, very sad. I had the hope to can play an Iyanden themed army leaded by Iyanna. 

To use her weapon in an "ordinary" _spiritseer_ doesn't mean to play Iyanna. I wanted special rules from she, herself profile (W3, ML3...), and equip like the Armour of Vaul. No matter if She was taken one full HQ slot.

I'm very sad.


----------



## baron_sathonyx

a little annoyed with this book, i was very excited about getting the book but then i realized it is the same price as the codex for the physical copy and we are not really getting much for that price.(i could understand if it was a full iyanden codex and not just a supplement and i know people are going to say "well its GW what do you expect", i will tell you what i expect. i expect to be taken out to dinner before they screw me.)


----------



## Zion

baron_sathonyx said:


> a little annoyed with this book, i was very excited about getting the book but then i realized it is the same price as the codex for the physical copy and we are not really getting much for that price.(i could understand if it was a full iyanden codex and not just a supplement and i know people are going to say "well its GW what do you expect", i will tell you what i expect. i expect to be taken out to dinner before they screw me.)


In the US the supplement book is $10USD cheaper. Also when you look at what GW has done for supplement books before this is right in line with that, and has more actual fluff and shiny pictures (and missions, and expanded rules for the army).

I don't agree when people claim that GW is screwing them. This book is 1,000% *optional*. You have everything you need in the main codex to play Iyanden, this just adds some more tweaks for those who want to take that a little further. You don't need it if you don't want it (unlike a codex which you NEED to have the most recent one for your army) so GW isn't screwing you.

It's a nice addition for those who want it, everyone else can be more than content with the regular book.


----------



## Zion

baron_sathonyx said:


> a little annoyed with this book, i was very excited about getting the book but then i realized it is the same price as the codex for the physical copy and we are not really getting much for that price.(i could understand if it was a full iyanden codex and not just a supplement and i know people are going to say "well its GW what do you expect", i will tell you what i expect. i expect to be taken out to dinner before they screw me.)


In the US the supplement book is $10USD cheaper. Also when you look at what GW has done for supplement books before this is right in line with that, and has more actual fluff and shiny pictures (and missions, and expansion rules for the army).

I don't agree when people claim that GW is screwing them. This book is 1,000% *optional*. You have everything you need in the main codex to play Iyanden, this just adds some more tweaks for those who want to take that a little further. You don't need it if you don't want it (unlike a codex which you NEED to have the most recent one for your army) so GW isn't screwing you.

It's a nice addition for those who want it, everyone else can be more than content with the regular book.


----------



## Karyudo-DS

Of course we can complain about the prices of optional things. It is silly to expect commentary here to influence GW at all though. Personally after spending $50 on a book for an army it would be nice to not have to raise the total to $90 just for books. I would have aimed a little lower but it would still add up no matter how you look at it.

Which isn't to say the book doesn't have the content to back up the price. Even if it is more fluff than rules.


----------



## baron_sathonyx

the thing is Zion i do want the extra rules i just don't think a 72 page book should cost the same amount as a codex and mainly consisting of fluff, pretty pictures and with a handful of new rules.

also its only $10/£5 cheaper on the ipad


----------



## Zion

baron_sathonyx said:


> the thing is Zion i do want the extra rules i just don't think a 72 page book should cost the same amount as a codex and mainly consisting of fluff, pretty pictures and with a handful of new rules.
> 
> also its only $10/£5 cheaper on the ipad


Those rules are going to be good for about 5 years right. Now I'm going to use US numbers here, but I'm sure the point will make sense:

1x 360 game with maybe 12 hours of content? $60

Warhammer 40,000 Codex + Expansion for 5 years? $90. 

So for $18 a year I'm getting more from the books than the video game in terms of lifespan, and more re-playability because the game can be different every time based on mission, terrain, opposing army, ect.

I'm sorry, but comparatively speaking I see a good deal here when it comes to where my money goes. But that's how I see it, how long I'm going to be using this codex until the next one comes along. That same rule applies for the supplements too.


----------



## baron_sathonyx

you have missed out some variables, like you might not always use the supplement and the rough cost of models for your list and any future lists you may do


----------



## Zion

baron_sathonyx said:


> you have missed out some variables, like you might not always use the supplement and the rough cost of models for your list and any future lists you may do


So you're saying you'd spend the money to buy a supplement that you might occasionally use?

Still better value than most of my 360 games. :grin:

Seriously, if I spent the money on a supplement it's either because I want it for my collection of books, or because I plan on using it all the time. 

None of the rules in the Iyanden book require a specific FOC selection or have any restrictions or even make you take 1+ of something, so I don't know why you wouldn't use it if you're playing Iyanden. 

But that aside, I play Sisters. I've spent a small boat (well maybe a dingy) load of money on them. I don't look at cost short term in this hobby because there is more to what it gives me -right now-. There's what it gives me next week, and the week after and so on. And 5 years is still a better way to look at how you're money is working for you than one purchase. 

At least that's how I see it.


----------



## baron_sathonyx

i was talking about 5 years worth of collecting(i know the pain of buying sisters i used to play them until i missed the issues of white dwarf and the codex became invalid)

the way im looking at things is that i sometimes want to take a look at what the codex can do on its own and also what the supplement can bring to it.(and also its nice to not carry so many books around)

my opinion on the matter is that £15/$20 would have been a nice consumer friendly price point for the book.(but then again when have GW been worried about consumer friendly?)


----------



## MadCowCrazy

I say vote with your wallet, buy it if you feel it's price worthy (which it isn't, 2 pages of rules for $40 is not justifiable under any circumstance even with fluff and pretty pictures). Heck you dont even need to do that as all the rules from it are posted in every rumours thread on every forum. Just copy paste the rules into word and print it out.

The 2 pages of rules could have been a free download or at worst put in WD, it should have been a $10 .pdf download which would generate ALLOT more money than at the $40 price point (I can't prove this but common sense suggests that at that price point anyone who buy the Eldar codex would consider it compared to question if it's worth buying at the $40 price point.).

I hope this doesn't sell well, I hope it forces them to rethink their strategy and come out with products of similar quality but at 1/4th the price.

-Whaa whaaa whaaa, you want the same quality product for cheaper! You ungrateful bastard!

Well, if it was $10 I'd consider buying it, that's 1/4th more money they'd make compared to me not even considering it as it is right now.

How many of you consider the $40 price point reasonable? How many of you would consider buying it at the $10 point mark?

-But printing the book costs allot of money! Allot of time was put into the pictures and fluff and all the other shit in it!

Digital version at $10, physical softcopy book at $20 for those that really want it and make the $40 hardcopy the collectors editions.

There are allot of ways to make the Iyanden supplement exciting to buy without making it feel like a rip-off but whoever is responsible for the marketing at GW is a fucking retard.


In the end GW wont change, they will continue to lose market share as they have been doing for the past 10 years and hopefully with GW being sold whoever is taking over can save this sinking ship.

Vote with your wallet, buy if you want to support this type of behaviour from GW.

Yes, you can have the cake and eat it too. GW needs to realise this and adjust accordingly.


----------



## kickboxerdog

well im excited about it and have just ordered it , i know it cost me £30 in the uk but i play the army and am excited about the more in depth fluff + extra rules , so im excited and cant wait to get it


----------



## Karyudo-DS

MadCowCrazy said:


> Vote with your wallet, buy if you want to support this type of behaviour from GW.
> 
> Yes, you can have the cake and eat it too. GW needs to realise this and adjust accordingly.


Bah, I'd bet one Iyanden Supplement that if anything they wouldn't aim for cheaper and simply ditch supplements entirely. Learning is hard.


----------

